# Teichbehandlung



## Dodi (5. Mai 2005)

Hallo, liebe Koifreunde!

Bin brandneu hier im Forum. 
Da sich einige unserer Koi scheuerten und auch sprangen haben wir einem Abstrich gemacht und Gyrodactilus (Hakenwurm) festgestellt. Nach Anraten eines Fischwirts sollte eine Behandlung mit Flubenol 2 g auf 1000 l Wasser) durchgeführt werden. Da wir unmöglich alle Koi (aufgrund von div. Versteckmöglichkeiten unter Steinen des Seitenrandes) aus dem Teich bekommen, haben wir eine Teichbehandlung gemacht. Nach 7 Tagen soll eine weitere Behandlung vorgenommen werden. Die meisten Fische scheinen dies gut zu vertragen, 2-3 stehen jedoch - wenn auch nur zeitweise - mit angeklemmten Flossen am Boden. - Sind das etwa die Fische, die die meisten __ Parasiten hatten? Weiß jemand Rat?
Noch eine Frage hätte ich: habe gelesen und gehört, dass Fische während einer Behandlung möglichst nicht gefüttert werden sollen - das fällt mir jedoch sehr schwer, da die Fische nun gerade (auf Grund der bisher geringen Wassertemperatur) seit ca. 2 Wochen erst etwas zu fressen bekommen. Nun kommen sie natürlich "betteln".
Ist was dran, oder kann doch etwas zugefüttert werden (eigentlich finden die Fische ja auch immer etwas im Teich zu fressen...)
Danke für eine Nachricht.

Grüsse von
Dodi


----------



## Jürgen (5. Mai 2005)

Hallo Dodi,

ich vermute mal du meinst Flubendazol als Wirkstoff und beziehst die genannte Dosierung im Teich darauf. Weswegen sollst du bei Gyrodactilus eine Wiederholungsbehandlung machen? Mir liegen Infos vor, dass man nur bei Kiemensaugwürmern die Behandlung nach 8 Tagen wiederholt. 

Ob nun ausgerechnet die 2 oder 3 Fische, die ab und zu am Boden stehen, mehr __ Würmer abbekommen haben als andere wird schwer nachweisbar sein. Vielleicht sind das auch einfach nur Mimosen die mehr unter den __ Parasiten und der Behandlung gelitten haben als die anderen. 

Das mit dem Füttern kann ich mir eigentlich nur bei der Gabe von O2-zehrenden Medikamenten in den Teich vorstellen. Wenn dann noch der erhöhte O2-Bedarf durch das Futtern hinzukommt, könnte es in dem ein oder anderen Teich vielleicht knapp werden. Ansonsten sehe ich das wie du es auch schon erwähnt hast. Wie soll man denen das Fressen verbieten, wenn Nahrung im Teich ist?

Wer hat denn eigentlich den Abstrich durchgeführt und bewertet und wieviele Würmer wurden dabei eigentlich festgestellt?

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Dodi (6. Mai 2005)

*Teichbehandlung/Gyrodactilus*

Hallo, Jürgen!
Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Ich meine tatsächlich Flubendazol und die Menge bezieht sich tatsächlich auf die Teichbehandlung, bei uns 35.000 l, also 70 g Flubenol. Den Abstrich habe ich selbst gemacht und eindeutig diese __ Parasiten anhand Fotos in einem Büch über Fischkrankheiten identifiziert. Festgestellt habe ich auf dem Abstrich etwa 12-15 __ Würmer, teilweise mit Embryonen im Leib und ganz schön zuckend...
Ich habe im Buch "Krankheiten der Koi" (Sandra Lechleitner) gelesen, dass sich diese Würmer auch in die Kiemen setzen können... 
Der Fischwirt hat mir nicht gesagt, warum ich eine Wiederholungs-behandlung durchführen muss.
Meinst Du denn, dass ich, bevor ich überhaupt eine Wiederholung der Behandlung durchführe, erst noch einen Abstrich machen soll und dann ggf. mich für oder gegen die Behandlung entscheiden soll? Sind, wenn der Abstrich (werde möglichst von verschiedenen Fischen Abstriche machen), ohne Parasiten ausfällt, die wirklich alle vernichtet, oder kann es sein, dass noch die Brut lebt und die Fische wieder befällt?
Du hast Recht, etwas Futter werde ich den gierigen Fischen doch geben..., die hatten im Winter doch schon eine so lange "Durststrecke".

Viele Grüsse
Dodi


----------



## Jürgen (6. Mai 2005)

*Re: Teichbehandlung/Gyrodactilus*

ReHi Dodi,

wenn du deiner eigenen Diagnose unbeirrt trauen kannst, dann scheinst du, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, bislang alles richtig gemacht zu haben. Zumindest habe ich hierzu keine anderen Infos als die, die dir auch vorliegen.

Und wenn Fr. Lechleitner meint, dass Gyrodactylus auch auf den Kiemen vorkommen kann, dann scheint das wohl so zu sein. Dennoch würde ich eine wiederholte Behandlung nicht blind machen, sondern bei Bedarf. Du hast ja die Möglichkeiten den Bedarf mittels Abstrich selbst zu überprüfen. Dabei kannst du dann ja auch gleich einen Kiemenabstrich durchführen.

Flubendazol besitzt zwar auch eine eine ovizide Wirkung, diese ist aber bei dieser lebendgebärenden Monogenea-Art Gyrodactylus nicht von nöten, da die juvenilen Nachkommen jeder Generation bereits im "Mutterleib" mit Flubendazol versorgt werden.

Du solltest dir auch einmal überlegen warum deine Fische so anfällig für diese __ Parasiten sind. Parasiten hast du immer im Teich und gerade Gyrodactylus beginnt im Frühjahr bei steigender Temperatur mit der Vermehrung. Dies muss jedoch nicht zwangsläufig zu einem Problem für die Fische werden, wenn diese gut konditioniert aus dem Winter kommen und gesund sind.

Deiner letzter Zeile ist zu entnehmen, dass du deine Fische über die Wintermonate hinweg vermutlich nicht gefüttert hast. Ist denn für diese teilweise sehr lange Zeit von mehreren Monaten ausreichend natürliche Nahrung im Teich vorhanden? Sollte dem nicht so sein, wovon ich eigentlich ausgehe, dann hast bereits eine mögliche Antwort auf die Frage zur Ursache von deinem jetzigen Parasitenproblem. 


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Doris (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo @ Jürgen
Hierzu habe ich nun mal eine Frage


> Deiner letzter Zeile ist zu entnehmen, dass du deine Fische über die Wintermonate hinweg vermutlich nicht gefüttert hast. Ist denn für diese teilweise sehr lange Zeit von mehreren Monaten ausreichend natürliche Nahrung im Teich vorhanden?


Da ich die Beiträge hier im Forum sehr gerne lese, meine ich auch schon gelesen zu haben, dass man die Koi in den Wintermonaten gar nicht mehr füttern sollte, bzw. dass sie auch gar nicht  fressen wollen. Habe ich  vielleicht etwas falsch interpretiert oder gehen hierbei die Meinungen / Ansichten  auseinander :
Da wir auch Koi im Teich haben, möchte ich natürlich in der Hinsicht nichts falsch machen. :?


----------



## Jürgen (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo Doris,

tatsächlich existieren leider mehr Tips zum Einstellen der Fütterung im Winter als andersherum. Woher diese Empfehlung kommt und auf welcher Grundlage das damals basierte, kann dir heute kaum noch jemand sagen. Es wurde abgeschrieben, abgeschrieben ud nochmals abgeschrieben... eine andere Erklärung kann ich dir jedenfalls nicht liefern.

Fakt ist aber, Kaltwasser-Fische sind wechselwarme Tiere und halten daher keinen Winterschlaf wie z.B. der gleichwarme Bär  Meist verhält es sich so, dass bei sehr tiefen Temperaturen (<4°C) die reversible Kältestarre eintritt, was den Fischen das Überwintern erleichtert. Dies ist aber kein Zustand der zeitabhängig ist, sondern orientiert sich nur an den vorherrschenden Temperaturen im Teich. Sobald diese z.B. <4°C in >4°C übergehen, wird die Kältestarre wieder  aufgehoben und der Fisch wird wieder aktiv. Dieses Verhalten kann man eigentlich in jedem Winter beobachten, so dass einem schnell klar werden muss, das Fische nicht monatelang wie erstarrt auf dem Teichboden liegen und auf warmes Wasser warten. 

Welcher Fisch bei welcher Temperatur in diese Kältestarre verfällt ist sehr unterschiedlich. Deswegen macht man das mit dem Winterfutter am besten so, dass man den Fischen einfach immer mal wieder etwas Futter anbietet (Sinkfutter ist da sinnvoller) und beobachtet ob sie es annehmen oder nicht. Auf jedenfall nicht das Füttern komplett einstellen, es sei denn die Fische finden auch im Winter ausreichend natürliche Nahrung im Teich. Was aber wohl in den seltensten Fällen der Fall sein wird.    

Wer sich nun wegen Wasserparameter den Kopf zerbrechen sollte, den kann man auch beruhigen. Insgesamt ist die Futtermenge die man in den Wintermonaten verfüttert so gering, dass dies keinen Einfluss auf irgendwelche Werte haben sollte. Wenn dem doch so sei, dann hat man eben irgendwelche baulichen Mängel im oder am Teich. Jedenfalls schläft im Winter nicht die gesamte Mikrobiologie, wie man an anderen Stellen auch immer mal wieder lesen kann. Alles ist vorhanden, nur funktionert es entsprechend langsamer, was jedoch zur wesentlich geringeren Futtermenge prima passt.

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Dodi (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo, Jürgen!

1) Es ist tatsächlich so, dass die unsere Fische im Herbst/Winter ab einer Temperatur von 10° nicht mehr gefüttert werden und im Frühjahr auch erst wieder ab 10°. 
Unser Fischwirt, dem wir aus Unwissenheit bisher vertrauten, sagte uns, dass die Fische bei zu geringen Temperaturen die Nahrung nicht mehr richtig verwerten können, bzw. die Darmflora nicht gut genug funktioniert, so dass es im Darm zu Gärungen kommen kann, woran die Fische sterben könnten. Auch nach 18.00 h soll angeblich nicht mehr gefüttert werden, da das Futter über Nacht nicht mehr richtig verdaut werden kann. Was ist dran?

2) Zur Teichbehandlung habe ich noch folgende Frage:
Während der Behandlung mit Flubendazol (und auch mit anderen Medikamenten) soll angeblich der UV-Filter ausgeschaltet werden. Das haben wir auch gemacht, nur, im Moment ist ein tolles Algenwachstum, so dass ich drauf und dran bin, den UV-Filter wieder einzuschalten, da das Wasser nun gerade so schön klar ist. Hat der UV-Filter einen negativen Einfluss auf die Wirksamkeit von Medikamenten im allgemeinen, oder nur bei Einsatz von bestimmten Medikamenten (bei Kaliumpermanganat könnte ich es ja mir noch vorstellen).

3) Weißt Du, wie lange die Wirksamkeit von Flubendazol im Teich anhält?

4) Gemäss meiner Info soll nach Behandlungs-Abschluss ein Teilwasserwechsel von 10% gemacht werden - reicht das aus?

5) Wenn es im Teich im Frühjahr zur großen Vermehrung von __ Parasiten kommt, dann haben die Fische doch zwangsläufig diese auf den Schuppen - nur es macht ihnen dann nichts aus, wenn sie "gut konditioniert" aus dem Winter kommen?

7) Bei Inbetriebnahme des Filters haben wir mit Peroxyd den Teich abgestreut, damit die Algen hoch kommen und abgefischt werden können. Funktionierte auch ganz gut.
Doch im Moment wachsen bei uns die Fadenalgen sehr rasch, die dann durch die Pumpen in den Filter gelangen und den Vortex innerhalb von einem Tag verunreinigen, so dass ich die Bürsten säubern muss, damit der Filter nicht verstopft. Hast Du oder ein anderer im Forum hier einen Tipp?

6) Hast Du Erfahrung mit Stören? Mir wurde gesagt, dass bei jeglicher Behandlung die __ Störe aus dem Teich müssen, da sie Medikamente nicht vertragen.
- Nun, wir haben vor einigen Wochen eine Behandlung mit Kaliumpermangant (2,5 g auf 1.000 l) durchgeführt, und leider einen kleineren Stör nicht aus dem Teich bekommen. Der hat trotzdem überlebt.
- Auch bei der Behandlung mit Flubendazol (am 04.05.05) sind diesmal alle Störe (4 St.) im Wasser verblieben und alle haben es gut überstanden.

So, das sollen erstmal genug Fragen über Fragen sein.
Für Antworten bin ich dankbar.

Grüsse
Dodi


----------



## Doris (6. Mai 2005)

@ Jürgen
Na, dann werde ich erst mal so richtig den Sommer geniessen und dann im Herbst den Teich für den Winter vorbereiten.... und im Winter schauen, was denn dann so unsere Fischis machen und ob  und wieviel sie fressen wollen.


----------



## Jürgen (7. Mai 2005)

ReHi Dodi,




> Unser Fischwirt, dem wir aus Unwissenheit bisher vertrauten, sagte uns, dass die Fische bei zu geringen Temperaturen die Nahrung nicht mehr richtig verwerten können, bzw. die Darmflora nicht gut genug funktioniert, so dass es im Darm zu Gärungen kommen kann, woran die Fische sterben könnten. Auch nach 18.00 h soll angeblich nicht mehr gefüttert werden, da das Futter über Nacht nicht mehr richtig verdaut werden kann. Was ist dran?


Bis zu dem Punkt mit den Gärungen habe ich noch etwas an diesen Fischwirt geglaubt, aber spätestens nach dieser "18:00Uhr-Aussage" ist mein Glaube an diesen Menschen erloschen.  




> 2) Zur Teichbehandlung habe ich noch folgende Frage:
> Während der Behandlung mit Flubendazol (und auch mit anderen Medikamenten) soll angeblich der UV-Filter ausgeschaltet werden. Das haben wir auch gemacht, nur, im Moment ist ein tolles Algenwachstum, so dass ich drauf und dran bin, den UV-Filter wieder einzuschalten, da das Wasser nun gerade so schön klar ist. Hat der UV-Filter einen negativen Einfluss auf die Wirksamkeit von Medikamenten im allgemeinen, oder nur bei Einsatz von bestimmten Medikamenten (bei Kaliumpermanganat könnte ich es ja mir noch vorstellen).


Den Einfluss UV zu Flubendazol soll dir ein Tierarzt erläutern. Ich habe hierzu keine Infos anzubieten. Welchen Einfluss hat denn, deiner Meinung nach, UV auf KPM?




> 3) Weißt Du, wie lange die Wirksamkeit von Flubendazol im Teich anhält?


Keine Ahnung... aber wenn man nach 8 Tagen nachdosieren soll, liegt der Verdacht nahe, dass es zumindest nach 8 Tagen in seiner Wirkung bereits deutlich nachgelassen hat. Demnach sollte die Halbwertzeit nicht all zu groß sein. 




> 4) Gemäss meiner Info soll nach Behandlungs-Abschluss ein Teilwasserwechsel von 10% gemacht werden - reicht das aus?


Schadet sicher nichts.




> 5) Wenn es im Teich im Frühjahr zur großen Vermehrung von __ Parasiten kommt, dann haben die Fische doch zwangsläufig diese auf den Schuppen - nur es macht ihnen dann nichts aus, wenn sie "gut konditioniert" aus dem Winter kommen?


Zur "großen Vermehrung" kommt es nur dann, wenn entsprechende Wirte vorhanden sind die dies auch zulassen. Jeder Fisch kann als Wirt für gewisse Parasiten dienen, aber nicht jeder Fisch läßt eine unkontrollierte Vermehrung dieser Wirte zu. Dagegen hat für gewöhnlich sein hoffentlich gesundes Immunsystem etwas anzubeiten.   




> 7) Bei Inbetriebnahme des Filters haben wir mit Peroxyd den Teich abgestreut, damit die Algen hoch kommen und abgefischt werden können. Funktionierte auch ganz gut.
> Doch im Moment wachsen bei uns die Fadenalgen sehr rasch, die dann durch die Pumpen in den Filter gelangen und den Vortex innerhalb von einem Tag verunreinigen, so dass ich die Bürsten säubern muss, damit der Filter nicht verstopft. Hast Du oder ein anderer im Forum hier einen Tipp?


Glückwunsch zur Kombination Fadenlagen *und* Schwebalgen. Diese Kombination ist mir neu. Hierzu weiß vielleicht jemand anderes mehr zu berichten.




> 6) Hast Du Erfahrung mit Stören? Mir wurde gesagt, dass bei jeglicher Behandlung die __ Störe aus dem Teich müssen, da sie Medikamente nicht vertragen.


Da muss ich passen. Aber Jungteichbauer hat hierzu mehr zu berichten. Wende dich mal an ihn.




> Nun, wir haben vor einigen Wochen eine Behandlung mit Kaliumpermangant (2,5 g auf 1.000 l) durchgeführt, und leider einen kleineren Stör nicht aus dem Teich bekommen. Der hat trotzdem überlebt.


Da würde ich mal sagen... ZUM GLÜCK. Was veranlasst einen eigentlich Anfang des Jahres KPM in den Teich zu kippen?




> Auch bei der Behandlung mit Flubendazol (am 04.05.05) sind diesmal alle Störe (4 St.) im Wasser verblieben und alle haben es gut überstanden.


Und wieder Glück gehabt. Zumindest hast du nun den Gegenbeweis zur Aussage "Störe würden keine Medikamente vertragen" geführt.

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Dodi (7. Mai 2005)

Hi, Jürgen!
Danke für die Antworten auf meine diversen Fragen.

Wegen der __ Störe werde ich mich vertrauensvoll an den "Jungteichbauer" wenden.

Mir wird so langsam klar, warum unsere Fische so anfällig für __ Parasiten sind - weil sie im Winter nichts zusätzlich von uns zu fressen bekommen. Im Teich wird wohl nicht viel sein - ausser jetzt im zeitigen Frühjahr, nachdem die __ Frösche und __ Kröten hunderte von Kaulquappen gezeugt haben.
Aber im Winter wird man wohl kaum Spyrulina verfüttern - aber da kann ich den Fischen das Stör-Sinkfutter anbieten.

Zu Deiner Antwort auf Frage 7) muss ich sagen, dass ich im Moment noch keine Schwebealgen feststellen kann, ich habe nur Angst, dass die wieder kommen, wenn der UV-Filter zu lange aus ist. Die Fadenalgen werden ja durch die UV-Lampen nicht vernichtet, das ist mir klar. Hast Du denn keine Probleme mit Fadenalgen? Wenn ja, was machst Du dagegen? Nur abfischen? - Doch das geht auch nicht so gut, da die Biester an den Steinen und der Folie regelrecht festhängen.

Die KPM-Behandlung haben wir dieses Frühjahr erstmalig durchgeführt, um die Parasiten im Teich zu vernichten, da wir gesehen hatten, dass einige Fische weisse Stellen hatten (Hauttrüber).

Hast Du denn überhaupt keine Probleme mit Deinen Fischen, wieviel Koi hast Du denn?
Machst Du regelmäßig, beispielsweise im Frühjahr, einen Abstrich oder nur, wenn es Anzeichen für irgendeine Krankheit gibt?

So, nun wünsche ich Dir noch einen schönen Abend, einen schönen Sonntag - Morgen gibt's Formel 1!!  

Grüsse
Dodi


----------

